# Baron



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi,

Baron is one of favorite players in the league. When will he be back, and if its soon will he post the same numbers he did this season and be a real starter (Hornets have Kenny now).


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

He is clearly the starter. Kenny is holding his spot and will be his backup when Baron returns. Baron will likely return in the 2nd week of March.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just hope the addition of Kenny does not force Baron to come back too soon. The last thing anybody wants is for Baron to come back and hurt himself long term.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

its Baron's spot and he'll keep it. Anderson was just brought in to make sure they kept on winning even without Baron Davis


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kenny was a temp fill in and a nice backup, but I don't think Baron's got much to worry about.


----------

